# AC oils



## isetta250

I will be grateful if you can help me with these words.

Who knows what are AC oils and which will be the correct translation into Spanish?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lutapia

"AC oil" podría hacer referencia a "Air Conditioning oil" el que se podría traducir como "aceite anticongelante" o "aceite para enfriamiento"


----------



## jalibusa

Air-Compressor oil? AC *c*oil?


----------



## isetta250

I'm sure it is oil because it deals with emulsion oils.

Thanks for your ideas.

Other suggestions?


----------



## Rodelu

isetta250 said:


> I'm sure it is oil because it deals with emulsion oils.
> 
> Thanks for your ideas.
> 
> Other suggestions?


 How about you taking the time to provide context?


----------



## SJV

If it referred to air conditioning, it would be _compressor oil._ 

We need more context.


----------



## isetta250

It appeared in a title and it should be a characteristic of oil


----------



## isetta250

Ah, la traducción trata sobre un parchador de hoyos para las calles


----------



## jalibusa

Es como sacarte muelas! Si hace falta contexto; porqué no pones la frase original???


----------



## isetta250

Jalibusa, parece que no me explique bien. 

Insisto el título del párrafo es AC OILS y nada más.


----------



## jalibusa

Si el original es inglés de USA, tal vez se refiera a "Asphalt concrete (AC)", nombre técnico para el pavimento que llamamos "asfalto".


----------



## isetta250

Thank you Jalibusa, you're so clever!


----------

